#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Sensors in designing mobile phones

## Lorraine

Hi all,


Sensors are important elements in rich interaction and nowadays sensors play an important role in the mobile devices to give a better interaction for the user.
The proximity sensor is one such sensor where used in mobile devices to automatically turns off the screen of the phone when you bring it to near your ear.
Do you know any such sensors which are being used in designing the mobile phones to give a rich interaction for the user?

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Sensors are important elements in rich interaction and nowadays sensors play an important role in the mobile devices to give a better interaction for the user.
> The proximity sensor is one such sensor where used in mobile devices to automatically turns off the screen of the phone when you bring it to near your ear.
> Do you know any such sensors which are being used in designing the mobile phones to give a rich interaction for the user?



Optical proximity sensors can be unreliable in certain weather conditions or in response to variations in hair and skin color. Elliptic Labs software approach has none of these limitations and delivers a greater detection range.

----------

